# Lexapro For Teens?



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi,I'm a 16 year old male that has been suffering on and off with IBS for about 3 years. I have been to a gastro who basically diagnosed me with IBS.I'm worried about school starting, etc.What kind of doctor will prescribe Lexapro for anxiety triggered IBS? Would I have to see a gastro or what?Thanks


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Your regular general doctor should be able to prescribe it for you. I'm going this afternoon to ask my doctor for lexapro


----------

